# Do they always have to go to an "Approved Working Home?"



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

So, I have done my homework and researched lines, types, colors, breeders. Have decided on DDR working line sable. The breeders in driving range that seem to have good reps are Sequoyah, Spartanville, Wildhause, Ozzy Barneros' new breeder, Von Adelshausen. 

I want a loyal dog who will stay with me off lead while we hike our 15 acres, swim in the creek,go hiking in the wonderful 5 mile loop park nearby, do weekly obediance and agility classes, play with my other dogs, play with my college-aged kids and their friends, be a good companion and friend. Have a sound mind, good temperament. 

I will not be doing schutzhund. So, does this take my automatically off the "list" of consideration for these breeders? Should I not waste their time? I know I could get an Ozzy puppy,( From Bruce) as I have trained several dogs at his facility.

But, I am wanting a puppy next spring (2012)..when my three kids are home for the summer. (In my opinion, nothing socializes a puppy like a pack of kids! ) I would like to have some options...as we know the breedings dont always work out as planned.

So, do I apply at these breeders..and hope for a companion puppy? Or is this not the type of home the breeders want for their dogs?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is not so, not all puppies from a working litter are going to be suitable for working. So I don't see why you can't contact one of those breeders you mentioned and get in line for a pup.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you for your input. And, you are from Frederick MD? I love that area..its Welsh Pony Land..I used to show Welsh Ponies on the line. Beautiful area!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep, lots of ponies around here.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ponyfarm said:


> So, I have done my homework and researched lines, types, colors, breeders. Have decided on DDR working line sable. The breeders in driving range that seem to have good reps are Sequoyah, Spartanville, Wildhause, Ozzy Barneros' new breeder, Von Adelshausen.


Just wanted to point out that those aren't all DDR breeders. Wildhaus is mostly WGWL; Sequoyah has a mixture of bloodlines.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would contact any breeder you are interested in and let them know what you are looking for. Most litters have a range of temperaments. Several of my puppy's siblings went to pet homes, a few to more "active" homes like agility or obedience, and a few to "working" homes for Schutzhund. Even great breeders with awesome dogs would be kidding themselves if they felt every single puppy was a top prospect for a working home.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

sigh....we want an ozzy puppy too, also train at Bruce's....but I don't know that we'll get another dog until our oldest passes away, and given ozzy's age of 7 and our oldest being only 7, I'm not sure it's gonna happen.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Rerun said:


> sigh....we want an ozzy puppy too, also train at Bruce's....but I don't know that we'll get another dog until our oldest passes away, and given ozzy's age of 7 and our oldest being only 7, I'm not sure it's gonna happen.


 
Frozen semen?  We should suggest that to Bruce..put that on his "to-do list"!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

The only DDR breeder you have on the list is Spartanville....


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Just an FYI- there is also Sportwaffen K9 somewhere on the west side of Indianapolis, I think they are in the Clermont area, but I can't recall. I don't really know anything about them other than their approx location, they breed (and work) working lines, and the owner is also on this forum- I think his screen name is just "nateh" or something like that. Just another option...


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> The only DDR breeder you have on the list is Spartanville....


 
OK, whoops, more research needed. I still like the ones I listed..lets just say "working lines". Makes it easier!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

go for it . You are providing a rich and interesting and active environment. I think you'd do fine with just about anything with strong and stable nerves . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

ponyfarm said:


> OK, whoops, more research needed. I still like the ones I listed..lets just say "working lines". Makes it easier!!


And that's probably better. Any good breeder can matchyou up to the right puppy  Dont get too stuck on the specific branches of "working line."


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

get to know the knowledge of the breeders.
there are breeders who niche breed - ddr to ddr , champ to champ , breeding for specific colours or sizes .
there are breeders that go on shopping sprees and buy up dogs, expensive males and then feel the need to recoup the investment
there are breeders selling working lines that have never worked a dog , are breeding paper to paper
take your time and ask the questions
there are several people on this forum that look like they have some interesting litters coming up -- 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I am glad you brought this up! I am also interested in a working line pup, not right away, but am trying to get a good idea of exactly what I am looking for when I am ready. They do have some very impressive dogs, but I am afraid also of wasting their time because I am wanting a pet primarily. 

I have no intent of titling anything, but would like to do some sort of training classes, and do go hiking and walking alot. I really like the DDR type too! I want a good looking, solid, intelligent, dog with a stable calm mind. Must be able to be relaxed in the house, not always on alert or pacing! 

I find it very difficult to narrow them all down, plus everyone has an opinion on what will be the best dog. So much info! Good luck deciding, I hope to see your decision eventually!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

ponyfarm said:


> Frozen semen?  We should suggest that to Bruce..put that on his "to-do list"!!


Unfortunately - frozen semen is EXTREMELY difficult to work with and very very very very high risk of NOT getting a litter - I know - am now batting 0 for 4 tries. 2 different males with very very very good quality motility and numbers - 3 different females -3 different vets including Dr. Hutchinson in Cleveland.

  

Do you have a link to Ozzy's website????

Lee


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Bruce McNabb (and Ozzy) are at firstfriendk9.com


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Seeing him in person...the pictures do NOT do him justice IMHO


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

What age do breeding males usually retire at?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

When they die.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Andaka said:


> When they die.


 
Heh! Heh!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My working line puppy is not in an "Approved Working Home". One of her littermates went to a SAR home, and others were listed as being suitable for experienced working homes, but Halo was listed as being available for a working OR active pet home. She does fun stuff like chase balls and go swimming at the beach!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> My working line puppy is not in an "Approved Working Home". One of her littermates went to a SAR home, and others were listed as being suitable for experienced working homes, but Halo was listed as being available for a working OR active pet home. She does fun stuff like chase balls and go swimming at the beach!


 Your dogs are gorgeous and having fun!! Thats what I want to do! I have trained and shown horses most of my life..and now not taking life quite so seriously...certainly want the dogs to mind and have manners...but I am gonna have fun!!!

Oh, and Ozzy is sooo cool in person!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Rerun said:


> Seeing him in person...the pictures do NOT do him justice IMHO


Ditto this, watching him work was amazing


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Unfortunately - frozen semen is EXTREMELY difficult to work with and very very very very high risk of NOT getting a litter


How very, very true. A close friend is also 0 'takes' from 4 attempts. They were ready to try a 5th time (at $900 or $1000 per attempt) when I convinced her it was madness. In her case the sperm (from an awesome male) had extremely low viability, ie 10% when they 'liked' to see at least 80% & b/c the yield had also been low volume they were using even fewer straws of this wretched quality semen than they normally would! Basically they were letting her toss her money down the drain & she doesn't have much to live on let alone throw away. It was heartbreaking. She'd had fertility problems & this guy was the very last of her line, but the bitter reality is there really was no chance it would take. I was disappointed the vet college didn't make that clear tho' I suspect it was a learning opportunity for them on several levels.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> Unfortunately - frozen semen is EXTREMELY difficult to work with and very very very very high risk of NOT getting a litter - I know - am now batting 0 for 4 tries. 2 different males with very very very good quality motility and numbers - 3 different females -3 different vets including Dr. Hutchinson in Cleveland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is strange..frozen semen is a very good choice in horses..although, fresh is always better. 

Ozzy is at www.firstfriendk9.com. Bruce brought Ozzy out one night during class ...so handsome and yet seemed sweet too!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I got my girl from a local police officer that ONLY sold to police working homes in our area. However, they are great friends of mine and knew the amount of exercise and socialization my lab received...they had no qualms placing her here. We go to the lake at least once a week, jog 3 miles a day, and let them romp in field twice a day with our neighborhood dogs. They go to OB classes, are vetted, and most importantly are loved. No every dog out of every working litter is suited for Schutz as pointed out and an active home will suit the needs of a higher drive GSD anyway


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

ponyfarm said:


> That is strange..frozen semen is a very good choice in horses..although, fresh is always better.
> 
> Ozzy is at www.firstfriendk9.com. Bruce brought Ozzy out one night during class ...so handsome and yet seemed sweet too!


Saw him work and yes he's sweet and breathtaking to watch...his son Dozzy is fantastic too.

I was wondering about the frozen semen too because it's very common to use in performance horses.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Frozen semen is very common in purebred cattle as well. I wonder why it doesn't work in dogs?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Cattle and horses cycle seasonally and every 21 days or so and being in heat for 4-7 days. Dogs have a significantly different system, cycling every 4-12 months (depending on breed) and being in heat for around 21 days. Despite the longer heat cycle they are only receptive for a short period of time and fertile for even shorter. PLUS canine sperm when thawed has a VERY VERY short life expectancy and is only viable for about 12 hours (compared to the up to 7 days of fresh sperm). That makes pinpointing the time for the intrauterine insemination much more difficult.


----------

